# Visa expired due to conditions beyond my control (appeal decision wait time too long)



## Nyasha935 (Aug 10, 2017)

Good day

I applied for renewal of my critical skills work visa in June last year and my permit was due for expiration in July 2016. However the application was rejected and i had to do an appeal application. The appeal application again came with a rejected decision because i made an error on my job description and the adjudicators said the job is not on the Critical Skills list. However i am employed as an Enterprise Architect which is a listed critical skill. The appeal decision came 8 months after and by that time my Critical Skills Visa had expired. I did another application for renewal through VFS and they said its impossible with an expired visa. They advised i go to Home Affairs and apply for legalization of my expired visa (fill in form 20 and form 23 after). Then only after that will i be able to apply for a renewal again. I got all my documents ready. Please urgently advise.

Regards


----------

